# pics of my tank



## 93katana600 (May 11, 2006)

rite sied









center









left sied









full tank shot


----------



## wabash420 (Feb 27, 2007)

sweet tank


----------



## moron (May 26, 2006)

very nice looking tank!


----------



## bmpower007 (Feb 11, 2005)

Nice setup...


----------



## Inflade (Mar 24, 2006)

kool brother!


----------



## blazednosferatu (Feb 27, 2006)

Your corals and stuff are all real nice and colorful, i like it!


----------



## joefish219 (Feb 8, 2005)

i likey. i have see way too many saltwater setups with bland live rock and one or two inverts. you defy the goodness and restore confindence in saltwater.

in the last pic is that a shrimp to the right of the tank?


----------



## Narile (Mar 22, 2007)

Wow, that is one intense tank







. How long did it take you to set that up. How is the maintenance process?


----------



## SUS (Mar 10, 2007)

Amazing looking tank, the corals are great. 
I'm so jealous.... I want to do saltwater


----------



## jasert39 (May 1, 2003)

got to love a softies tank! what kind of tang in that in the first picture, looks nice.


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

very nice tank. i love it. the corals and fish all go well together. the colors are great.


----------



## Genin (Feb 4, 2003)

you did a great job creating a colorful display. if you had a sump set up you could have all that equipment hidden away (except the powerhead) and that would beautify the tank even more.


----------



## Coldfire (Aug 20, 2003)

Good looking tank! Love Soft and LPS mix. Great job!



jasert39 said:


> got to love a softies tank! *what kind of tang in that in the first picture*, looks nice.


That is a Naso-Tang. Just an FYI, Naso Tangs can grow up to 1.5' (18") so you might have to upgrade tanks in order to provide him enough room for long term success.


----------



## 93katana600 (May 11, 2006)

just thought i would post a new pic of my tank from the new camera


----------



## Coldfire (Aug 20, 2003)

Very nice tank (again). What lighting are you using, Powercompacts? From the full tank shot it looks like 4x65w, perhaps 2 10K's and 2 actinics, or all four 10K 65w?

Either way, very nice set up and overall reef!!


----------



## flashover00 (Oct 19, 2006)

looks beautiful man


----------



## NeXuS (Aug 16, 2006)

lookin good


----------

